# Impact Wrenches



## Vol

Dan Anderson on the battery variety.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/


----------



## Grateful11

Who has a 1/2" cordless impact that will pump out 500 ft/lbs of torque like Dan is talking about? Even the 36V Dewalt only does 325 ft/lbs. I just now took a look at Milwaukee and they have one that does 450 ft/lbs, about $380 w/batteries and charger. I've been thinking of getting a Craftsman C3 1/2" cordless impact, it'll do 200 ft/lbs, as we have a bunch of C3 19.2V tools and they have far exceeded what we thought they would do and have held up very well. Recently bought some Lithium Ion batteries for them and now they're even better. I lost some confidence in Dewalt when one of their chargers almost caught fire in my FIL's house, luckily when I found it had only had a melt down and permanently fused the battery into the charger.


----------



## somedevildawg

Grateful11 said:


> Who has a 1/2" cordless impact that will pump out 500 ft/lbs of torque like Dan is talking about? Even the 36V Dewalt only does 325 ft/lbs. I just now took a look at Milwaukee and they have one that does 450 ft/lbs, about $380 w/batteries and charger. I've been thinking of getting a Craftsman C3 1/2" cordless impact, it'll do 200 ft/lbs, as we have a bunch of C3 19.2V tools and they have far exceeded what we thought they would do and have held up very well. Recently bought some Lithium Ion batteries for them and now they're even better. I lost some confidence in Dewalt when one of their chargers almost caught fire in my FIL's house, luckily when I found it had only had a melt down and permanently fused the battery into the charger.


I have no idea the specs, but I have a Makita 24v and it will spin the lugs off my tractor, no problem....


----------



## Vol

Dawg...you overworked yesterday....you can't sleep tonight....posting at 3:30 in the morning....your as bad as me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog

A buddy and me bought the Milwaukee 18 volt this spring . Got mine when rural King had a trade in 100 dollars off if you bring most any 18 volt tool with 2 batteries . Any way he says the only problem he's had with his is breaking off bolts .


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> Dawg...you overworked yesterday....you can't sleep tonight....posting at 3:30 in the morning....your as bad as me.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Damn sure hit that one right on the head mike.....think I finally passed out bout 4:30, been in the seat about 20 hrs last two days, when not in the seat.....I was in the heat, big ball o fire was high in the sky in Dixie, perfect drying conditions, need rain.....gonna have to turn on irrigation next week ifn we don't get any....


----------



## askinner

Grateful11 said:


> Who has a 1/2" cordless impact that will pump out 500 ft/lbs of torque like Dan is talking about? Even the 36V Dewalt only does 325 ft/lbs. I just now took a look at Milwaukee and they have one that does 450 ft/lbs, about $380 w/batteries and charger. I've been thinking of getting a Craftsman C3 1/2" cordless impact, it'll do 200 ft/lbs, as we have a bunch of C3 19.2V tools and they have far exceeded what we thought they would do and have held up very well. Recently bought some Lithium Ion batteries for them and now they're even better. I lost some confidence in Dewalt when one of their chargers almost caught fire in my FIL's house, luckily when I found it had only had a melt down and permanently fused the battery into the charger.


http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=yes&tool=all&item_ID=648625&group_ID=682064&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog

They're quoting 620 Ft. Lbs. Bolt Breakaway Torque Output. I don't have one of these, but a few guys I know do, and love em. No better warrantly than them either. But you will need a really good set of impact sockets to make full use of that sort of torque. The good quality ones (e.g. Snap-On) make a massive difference to the output of a rattle gun. Hanging on to the socket with your hand and twisting it in the direction of rotation also helps a heap, don't try it with cheap sockets though, you may end up with shrapnel wounds!


----------



## haybaler101

I have the Dewalt 18v heavy duty 1/2" impact. It will easily do 250 lbs. Great for infield repairs or changing flats away from the shop. If air is available though, I would rather use the Chicago pneumatic 1/2" because it weighs about half as much.


----------



## Grateful11

askinner said:


> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=yes&tool=all&item_ID=648625&group_ID=682064&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog
> 
> They're quoting 620 Ft. Lbs. Bolt Breakaway Torque Output. I don't have one of these, but a few guys I know do, and love em. No better warrantly than them either. But you will need a really good set of impact sockets to make full use of that sort of torque. The good quality ones (e.g. Snap-On) make a massive difference to the output of a rattle gun. Hanging on to the socket with your hand and twisting it in the direction of rotation also helps a heap, don't try it with cheap sockets though, you may end up with shrapnel wounds!


Good to see they're still having their cordless tools made here in the US. From what I've read everyone else is either in Asia or Mexico.


----------



## LaneFarms

I have the Milwaukee 18v and it is hands down stronger than my old air powered impact. it has taken bolts loose I couldn't break with a pull handle.


----------



## mlappin

haybaler101 said:


> I have the Dewalt 18v heavy duty 1/2" impact. It will easily do 250 lbs. Great for infield repairs or changing flats away from the shop. If air is available though, I would rather use the Chicago pneumatic 1/2" because it weighs about half as much.


All our trucks are plumbed with air hook ups, if required you can hook as many trucks together as required including the semi which has a huge storage tank. 18 or 24 volt cordless impacts might be pretty good but none of them can beat a good 3/4 or 1" air impact. Another huge plus with the trucks, die grinders, air chisels, air wands and air over hydraulic jacks can all be used as well.


----------



## somedevildawg

mlappin said:


> All our trucks are plumbed with air hook ups, if required you can hook as many trucks together as required including the semi which has a huge storage tank. 18 or 24 volt cordless impacts might be pretty good but none of them can beat a good 3/4 or 1" air impact. Another huge plus with the trucks, die grinders, air chisels, air wands and air over hydraulic jacks can all be used as well.


Marty ill agree that "nothing beats a good air impact" in so far as power and ability to spin nuts....but by the time you go to the field, unroll the hose, crank up the compressor, take off the lugs, get absolutely tangled up in that god forsaken air hose, and get that tire off, I Already have mine off and headn back to the shop.....If not required to have tremendous torque....cordless has a definite advantage....


----------



## mlappin

somedevildawg said:


> Marty ill agree that "nothing beats a good air impact" in so far as power and ability to spin nuts....but by the time you go to the field, unroll the hose, crank up the compressor, take off the lugs, get absolutely tangled up in that god forsaken air hose, and get that tire off, I Already have mine off and headn back to the shop.....If not required to have tremendous torque....cordless has a definite advantage....


Oh no doubt, I have 18 volt cordless in 3/8, 1/2 and a heavy duty 1/2. Haven't seen a battery impact yet that would remove budd wheels on a semi if they haven't been off in years, especially if the last time they were off a tire shop reinstalled with a one inch impact. Also haven't seen a battery powered one yet that could remove a rusty nut from a gang bolt on a disc.


----------



## DSLinc1017

I use Dewalt 20v max, rated at 300 ft pounds. Makes me want to fix things!


----------



## cornshucker

Have a Milwaukee 18V very pleased with it Plenty of torque but if using a lot better have more than one battery. It sucks them down fast when working hard.


----------



## mlappin

cornshucker said:


> Have a Milwaukee 18V very pleased with it Plenty of torque but if using a lot better have more than one battery. It sucks them down fast when working hard.


I have a 18volt sawzall, no matter how careful you are and no matter how sharp the blade, that thing sucks a battery flat in no time while I have a 6 1/2" 18v framing saw that as long as you aren't cutting treated wood and have a sharp blade, it seems to last forever.

18v 1/4 impact (screw gun) and a 18v drywall gun also seem to last forever. Absolutely love that cordless drywall gun even though it gets a tad heavy doing ceilings.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I have the 1/2" Milwaukee cordless impacts with the lithium ion+ batteries and absolutely love them. They have more power than our $1,000 snap on air wrenches. This is one of them items you don't go to the field without.


----------



## cornshucker

Mlappin I also have the sawzall and 6 1/2 circular saw same with me sawzall sucks battery down quick the drills and circular saw seems to last much much longer. The 1/2 impact is not bad if not working hard but when you really have to hammer it the batteries go real fast. Friend of mine has 18V Dewalt tools said same thing sawzall is a battery killer. But charging batteries is still a lot easier than a hacksaw. IMO the Milwaukee stuff is real hard to beat. But all of my 18V Milwaukee stuff is the Ni-Cad not the Lithium ion but will stick with them as long as they do the job.


----------



## mlappin

cornshucker said:


> Mlappin I also have the sawzall and 6 1/2 circular saw same with me sawzall sucks battery down quick the drills and circular saw seems to last much much longer. The 1/2 impact is not bad if not working hard but when you really have to hammer it the batteries go real fast. Friend of mine has 18V Dewalt tools said same thing sawzall is a battery killer. But charging batteries is still a lot easier than a hacksaw. IMO the Milwaukee stuff is real hard to beat. But all of my 18V Milwaukee stuff is the Ni-Cad not the Lithium ion but will stick with them as long as they do the job.


I started out with the 4 piece set, hammer drill, framing saw, sawzall and snake light as a gift from the wife. Added a piece here and there, now I'm at the point it would cost thousands of dollars to change to lithium ion or a different brand. As long as I can still get the ni cad batteries I'll stick with what I have.

Off the top of my head have a 1/4" impact, 3/8" impact, 1/2" impact, heavy duty 1/2" impact, rotozip, drywall gun, 6 1/2" framing saw, sawzall, several different styles of flashlights, around 7 batteries and the radio/charger.

I'll agree though, no matter the brand the cordless stuff makes life A LOT easier, much easier to climb up on a barn roof with a cordless impact/screw gun than drag a couple hundred feet of cord around looking for loose sheets of tin after the latest storm came thru. Ditto in the shop, I rarely use a corded drill or a air impact if the cordless stuff will suffice.


----------



## JD3430

I bought several milwaukee 28V tools way back probably 7 years ago. Tools are all still good, but my 5-6 batteries are wearing out. Did Ol Milwaukee ever update the 28v batteries?
I have circ saw, saws all, 2- hammer drills, 4" mini grinder and 1/2" impact. Impact is big and heavy but works great


----------



## cornshucker

Some of my Ni-Cad batteries are getting old, bought one off of ebay for 39.95 with free shipping to try, so far it is working great. Probably going to get a couple more. Looks like they would make a Lithium-ion battery to fit the older tools but I guess that would be defeating the purpose of selling new tools.


----------



## Mike120

Well you guys talked me into it and I bought a DeWalt 18V (I have a lot of batteries) on-line before I came home. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I have lots to work on this month before I head back..


----------



## S10491112

If you want real torque you need hydraulic impact they some in 1/2" , 3/4" & 1" you can run them off the back of our tractor or a hydraulic power unit most of them run on 8gal @ 2000psi. Stanley & Greenlee-Fairmount Make good ones. They also make drills, grinders, saws, cutoff saws & chain saws. They work great anything that turns works better on oil and they don't freeze up in the winter.


----------



## deadmoose

I must say I am extremely pleased with my Milwaukee 12v Fuel 3/8" square impact. I bought it when I picked up a 12v grease gun. It is not going to loosen stuck lugs on a semi but the jobs fit for it are handled easily and well. It is lightweight and ergonomic. Most recently I changed out a wheeler tire then a set of wagon tires. Saved pulling out the air hose. I didn't think I would get near as much use out of this as I have. It is very handy for auto and implement repairs. Made a snap out of changing out sickle sections. It is no substitute for air but sure beats turning a ratchet.


----------



## Mike120

Mike120 said:


> Well you guys talked me into it and I bought a DeWalt 18V (I have a lot of batteries) on-line before I came home. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I have lots to work on this month before I head back..


Update.....it's cute, it's handy, and it works. Just not nearly as good as one with an air hose attached to it.


----------

